# Ms. Penguin, BVI



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Has anyone provisioned directly with Ms. Penguin in Road Town? I understand that this is the service that Sunsail/The Moorings use if you provision through them. Just wondering if you can get a better price by going directly to Ms. Penguin?

Thanks.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I haven't personally but have heard good things about the service and would think that even if you couldn't get a better price by going through her directly you would at least give her a bigger cut.


----------

